# storm 12.31.2010, NW MN



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

Snow at our place from the last event









Plowing at the farm, note that this is the third time i have plowed the farm out during the storm


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm staring at grass in central ohio...I'm very jealous.



Happy New Year!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

all our snow melted yesterday 50 + degrees, today is 20 with 40mph gusts, waiting for the next storm. nice pictures


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Holy snikes! Good luck with the cleanup


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Snoway????


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

winter wolf actually.....i have a pretty light duty 1/2 ton, light suspension and all so it fits me pretty good, havent had anything that i couldnt plow yet, as long as i take my time and dont get rammy with the equip.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Where in NW MN are you out of?

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

live near fertile, mn....about 25 miles out of crookston or 50 out of grand forks


----------

